# 7.3 Non-Turbo Diesel Engine Replacement ??



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Could anyone tell me if there are two versions of the older 7.3 non-turbo diesel engine? Or, was there a year when they changed them? I need to replace an original 7.3 in a 1994 F450. I found another 7.3, but it looks different. It says 7.3 on the valve cover and I don't believe its an even older 6.9. I know International made all of them, I just wanted to make sure that it will work. Is it possible that this was a bus engine or something other than a truck? It's actually coming out of a Ford truck, but I don't know what, if any, mods were done to get it in there.

Any info you have on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

These guys can help you.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=117


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Late 94 was the first year of the Powerstroke. Totally different engine. Some of the acc. mount were differnt on non turbo motors though. Serpentine or v-belt systems.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, mine was in the cross over year. It is not a Powersroke, so I would need something older than a 94. I just don't want to get the wrong version of the motor. I have seen two different versions in pics online, but I'm not sure why they are different. They are both 7.3 non turbo, but locations of some things like the fuel filter and where you put the oil in are different. I'll try to post some pics so I can get some more advice on this swap.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are some pics that I found online. Mine is like the first two and the replacement is like the second two. As you can see, there are some differences.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

i dont know for sure but that third and forth pic look like the 7.3 i have in my school bus.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. Someone said maybe and ambulance. I did purchase the other engine today. I heard it run before the guy pulled it. Is there anything you all would recommend I do before dropping it in? Looks like the valve covers are leaking, so I think now would be a good time to replace them. Since I've had some oil pan issues (this one looks good) should I get a gasket for that also? New filters are definite.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Doing an oil pan gasket now would be a good idea...how much easier can it get with the motor out of the truck!! The more you change out to new, the more you don't have to worry as much about and you know that it has been changed and when!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

It would be a very smart idea to replace the oil pan gasket and the valve cover gaskets while the engine is out of the chasis. How many miles are on the original motor and how many are on the replacement motor?


----------



## Dave Sponaugle (Sep 19, 2004)

DOH,
Thanks for the referal to FTE. I am a moderator in the IDI forum over there as well as a member here.

The stupid weather we are having in WV this year has not had me come here to see what is going on this year. 53 degrees and sunny on the 28th of December.

We will get this engine running in his truck, but I think he will be changing most of the externals before he installs it.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sad to say that there are only about 94K on the original motor. Not bad for a 94, but a shame to have to replace it. As far as the replacement, no idea. 

Yeah, it can't get any easier with the motor out to change the gaskets.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

What caused the original engine to need replacing after only 94k miles?


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry, I have the story on a couple of boards trying to get help. As you can tell by the mileage, the truck doesn't get used much. Mostly in the winter to plow snow, which led to the oil pan getting rusty. The truck had been sitting most of the summer and when I went to drive it, I got about 5 miles and it starting running real bad. I pulled over and tried to figure out what was wrong. I checked the oil level and there wasn't any. It had leaked out of the rust pan. Sooo, it's locked up and I need to replace it.payup


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

By looking at the photos your replacement engine is most certainly an IH version of the 7.3 like was used in busses or delivery trucks. It is not a big deal to change it over, I did one this summer. IIRC water pump needs to be changed, fuel lines, and filter and pump, L. exhaust manifold because Ford used a different one than IH, oil cooler also. I also believe the ip is different. But that may be due to the swap I did was installing an IH 6.9 n/a engine into a Ford p/u and converting it over to a turbo using 7.3 turbo intake. The power steering and vacuum pump needs to be changed unless you wish to convert to hydro boost.The IH blocks are thicker wall castings from what IH told me. Also my IH dealer offers new oil pans that are already rhino lined for rust prevention, so look into that. Now is the time to replace the oil pan because it can't be done in the truck, the engine must come out to r/r the pan. The rusty bracket on the r. side is for an air compressor, but your alt will replace it. I also recall the L. valve cover was different, not that it won't work but there was some fuel regulator or emission deal on it that the p/u didn't need. If there is no I.D. stickers on the donor engine you can tell if it is a 6.9 by the head bolts, they are 7/16" and the 7.3 used 1/2" head bolts.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Updated Pics*

I hope we don't have to do everything you just mentioned:crying: There are some things that need to be moved over, but I hope it's not too bad. I would like it, but I don't think I have time to get the Rhino pan. I am replacing the valve cover and oil pan gaskets along with the front and rear main seals.

I have taken pics of the actual engines and they are below. The first one is of the bad motor and the bottom three are of the replacement. Check them out and let me know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sponaugle (Sep 19, 2004)

This engine is much better looking than the first one you posted.

The only differences I see now are the fact your original had a serpentine belt and the replacement has V belts.

You could install the engine with the V belts in place, but you will have to get a V belt pulley for your alternator or you can swap all the accessories off your engine to this one.

The oil pan sump is in the correct location, the oil filter slant is correct for installation in an F series.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

My mechanic got the old motor out and is in the (dreaded) process of moving everything over. In the future, I will research a little more thoroughly prior to a purchase. It would have saved him a lot of time and unneeded stress. Thanks for all your help and I hope to have it running by sometime tomorrow. I'll post an update then.

Happy New Year....:waving:


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Replace the oil pan rite now.....Rob


----------



## Dave Sponaugle (Sep 19, 2004)

The swap he is doing is cake.

If you think this swap is bad, you don't even want to do an International motor to Ford truck swap.

The first motor pictures you posted were an International motor in an International truck.

That swap would have been much harder.


----------



## maxkicker (Jul 30, 2006)

Lawnscape89;345099 said:


> My mechanic got the old motor out and is in the (dreaded) process of moving everything over. In the future, I will research a little more thoroughly prior to a purchase. It would have saved him a lot of time and unneeded stress. Thanks for all your help and I hope to have it running by sometime tomorrow. I'll post an update then.
> 
> Happy New Year....:waving:


hey are you the guy that bought that motor from my brother in jessup?
if so he would have prolly done the swap for you pretty reasonable. he doesnt like to drive much so all he ownes is fords


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's too funny.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Dave Sponaugle;345653 said:


> The swap he is doing is cake.
> 
> If you think this swap is bad, you don't even want to do an International motor to Ford truck swap.
> 
> ...


That is exactly the sawp he is doing. The "new" engine is a IH version 7.3 not a Ford version. Its not a hard swap just need most of the accessories, fuel filter, lines, and the manifold changed over. Not to mention the belt drive like you said earlier.


----------

